# eheim 2071, 2073, 2075 series reviews? If you don't have one, don't comment please



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've owned a 2076 for a bit less than a year, same as 2071-2075 just with the "e" features. I like it. Pushes enough water for my 75 when set on my max flow ( rated at 435gph ). Baskets are easy to remove and rinse media when needed. No leaks, quiet. I like it other than thinking the electronic features are a waste of money other than with the possible exception of being able to control the flow with them


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya, I was pretty much thinking this exact thing.... Do you have anything that is inline on it?




Jeff5614 said:


> I've owned a 2076 for a bit less than a year, same as 2071-2075 just with the "e" features. I like it. Pushes enough water for my 75 when set on my max flow ( rated at 435gph ). Baskets are easy to remove and rinse media when needed. No leaks, quiet. I like it other than thinking the electronic features are a waste of money other than with the possible exception of being able to control the flow with them


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

msawdey said:


> Ya, I was pretty much thinking this exact thing.... Do you have anything that is inline on it?


Nope, just wanted to keep it simple and I was also concerned about reducing flow by installing anything inline.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

good to hear... I do have a uv sertilizer on one ecco and a inline diffusor on the other... id like a little more power to add a heater



Jeff5614 said:


> Nope, just wanted to keep it simple and I was also concerned about reducing flow by installing anything inline.


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

No problem with leaking on my 2075. I changed out the white pad this weekend and couldn't get the damn thing going again but I've had that happen on other brands too. I would buy another if I needed one. Tons of media room, and the filter pads are on top for easy replacement.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

you guys are making me want one right now!!!!! ... big als has them on sale



maknwar said:


> No problem with leaking on my 2075. I changed out the white pad this weekend and couldn't get the damn thing going again but I've had that happen on other brands too. I would buy another if I needed one. Tons of media room, and the filter pads are on top for easy replacement.


----------



## wpatters1229 (May 8, 2012)

*2071 is it big enough for 150 gal tank?*

I bought a used tank 150g and it came with the Eheim 2071 filter. The tank only has a large KOI about 15 inches long and two gold fish about 6 inches and a wall sucker fish about 10 inches long. My local aquarium shop said it should work just fine. After moving the fish from a 55g to this new one it started having a bacteria bloom (white cloudy water). All was good while I had two external (hanging on the side) filters working along with the 2071 to setup the bios in the tank. Once I took them down the cloudy water started. I used some of those drops you put into the water that captures the particles and then get captured in the white filter but it does not seem to work. I also cleaned out the two top filter pads (white and blue)...did not do much. I noticed the lower baskets where full of dark water. 
My next approach is to change out about half of the bio material and see...BUT my orginal question is about size of the filter machine. Seems from looking that the tank requires the bigger 2075.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

I run an EHEIM 2075 on my 75 gallon and it's just freaking wonderful. I use powerheads for flow and don't use the spray bar since snails always get stuck and clog it up. It is also my opinion that I would not use it on anything larger than a 75g though.

For filter material, I use the original two trays of efhimech, the third and fourth trays have a nice big sponge and a pack of purigen in the fourth. I opted out on using a fine filtration pad since it cut flow down drastically within a month, and it does just fine. I just cleaned it the other day for what I swear was 6 months of not even touching it! There was still tons of flow before cleaning it but I figured it was time 

I still haven't had a need to change the prefilter either and that's a year and a half later. I just blast everything out with a showerhead to prevent it from breaking down

One problem I remember having though is priming the damn thing. I couldn't get the priming button to work, so with the lever set to prevent flow, I filled up the intake hose through the removable cap on the top using a funnel, then once full I replaced the cap and turned the lever to allow flow and bam! filter started filling up


----------



## wpatters1229 (May 8, 2012)

So I still have the question if the EHEIM 2071 is big enough for a 150 gal tank and just 4 fish...but big fish. I hate to buy a new filter system when this one seems to work but maybe not big enough.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

wpatters1229 said:


> So I still have the question if the EHEIM 2071 is big enough for a 150 gal tank and just 4 fish...but big fish. I hate to buy a new filter system when this one seems to work but maybe not big enough.


For a 150 you're not going to get much water movement at all with a 2071. Big fish are going to need a big filter, IMO. The largest Eheim pro is the 2080 but I'm not sure it would be enough for a 150 with big fish. It seems to me that with big fish you're going to have a lot more waste, higher O2 demand, etc. than a tank full of tetras so you're going to want more turnover than the 2080 will give. Of course you could use multiple canisters but the price to purchase mutliple Eheim Pro's is going to be a lot. With a tank that large I would be thinking Eheim 2260 or 2262 if you want a canister or a couple of Ocean Clear canisters powered by an external pump. Then there's always a sump.


----------



## wpatters1229 (May 8, 2012)

*EHEIM and size for 150 gal tank*

I am such a dufus. The filter I was complaining about being too small is the wrong one. I have the 2075 and it should handle 150 gal tank. To get rid of cloudy water I cleaned the filter out. Replace the white filter which was full of brown yuck. Washed the blue filter and then cleaned all the mechanical baskets with tank water and replace about half of the tube like material. I left the round balls alone except for washing off with tank water. I then put the filter back in place and am waiting to see...OH almost forgot I put in a bag (large one) of Algone.
Anyone have any idea how long this should take to clear up? The fish seem fine but will take a water test tonight to see what the levels are.
Thanks for all the advice

One other question. IS there a particular order for the mechanical baskets...the ones with the balls and the tubes...I know there is a EHEIM name for them but was just wondering if the order matters. I put the tubes, both baskets in the bottom and then both baskets of round balls on top of those with the white filter in the top one. Then the blue filter basket and finally the top. All seems to work just fine. The Algone was stuck in with one of the round ball baskets


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

150 gallon tank with large fish...you should get a sump in my opinion.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Bacteria blooms can happen anytime, regardless of filter. Sometimes things just wacky for a few. Let it run its course and it will clear.


I had the 2075 and loved it. Only sold it because I got a sump but it was great. I do find Eheims flow a bit low, but for a bigger tank I would use Korlina powerheads to move water around anyways.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Check out monsterfishkeepers.com. They specialize in big fish and big tanks. You might find some good info there.


----------



## wpatters1229 (May 8, 2012)

What is a sump...I think I know but want to be sure. This is the first stacked filter I have owned...it came with the tank. What brand of sump do you guys recommend and you can be specific. Would you replace this EHEIM with the sump or add? Why would moving the water around with a power head help? The water seems to move across the top pretty fast since the jet spray is below the surface about an inch.


----------



## wpatters1229 (May 8, 2012)

I did all the work today on the filters and chaning some water and it is still cloudy....PH is 6.0 Amonnia a 0, nitrite at 5.0 and nitrate above 40ppm. I added some salt to see if I can get it to stabalize but it is just terrible. I think the good bacteria is damaged. Any ideas or is this the wrong forum?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

wpatters1229 said:


> I did all the work today on the filters and chaning some water and it is still cloudy....PH is 6.0 Amonnia a 0, nitrite at 5.0 and nitrate above 40ppm. I added some salt to see if I can get it to stabalize but it is just terrible. I think the good bacteria is damaged. Any ideas or is this the wrong forum?


A bacteria bloom will go away on it's own. The fact that the nitrites are high though isn't good. By removing half the bioballs and replacing them, you just took out a bunch of material. There is never a reason to replace bio tubes, balls or anything. They should last until the end of time. Also by washing off all your sponges, replacing the floss, and doing it all at once with replacing the bioballs, you have taken out a great deal of your good bacteria and have sent your tank into a mini cycle. I always try and stagged a filter cleaning. Replace floss one week and leave the rest alone. Next time wash out media and leave everything alone, etc. You did too much at once on your filter and seem to have knocked out a good percentage of your bacteria. The fact that the water is cloudy is free bacteria in the water and no amount of water changes or messing with it will get it go away. You have to ride it out and let the cloudy water, which is good bacteria, reattach itself to the filter media and it will clear. Adding chemicals, etc will just make it worse and prolong it. I've been through many bacteria blooms and they go away. For some reason, one bacteria in your tank multiples too much, doesn't have enough food and basically detaches itself to go free in the water to look for food. I would still do small wc's as 5.0 nitrite is deadly. At the very least I would put a bag of purigen in the filter, which will help keep your water crystal clear and help neutrilize the nitrite spike you have right now.


----------



## wpatters1229 (May 8, 2012)

*My mess of the filter*

Thanks for the reply...IT look so bad but more importantly is the health of my fish. They seem OK but a bit stressed. I add some salt that I had to control them...I was told that this will not harm and may do some good. I am going to the shop and getting some Purigen and a bag to put it in and stick in in the filter. I was also told to get some additional filter floss to aid in cleaning the water and then just leave it the hell alone!!! That is the hardest part since trying to clear up the water is difficult and takes patience...which is lacking in this old soul.

Thanks


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

wpatters1229 said:


> Thanks for the reply...IT look so bad but more importantly is the health of my fish. They seem OK but a bit stressed. I add some salt that I had to control them...I was told that this will not harm and may do some good. I am going to the shop and getting some Purigen and a bag to put it in and stick in in the filter. I was also told to get some additional filter floss to aid in cleaning the water and then just leave it the hell alone!!! That is the hardest part since trying to clear up the water is difficult and takes patience...which is lacking in this old soul.
> 
> Thanks


I know, had a bacteria bloom in my higher grade CRS tank a while ago and it was hard not to change water as I look at 600$ in shrimp in there but I left it alone and it worked out and no deaths. Messing with the water, I know I would have killed some changing too much on them.

Anymore questions, start a new thread or something so we don't hijack the original posters questions.

To the OP, I also have a Eheim Pro 2 20xx, biggest model that I love too. Great filters, massive filter area in them.


----------



## wpatters1229 (May 8, 2012)

*Thanks for all the help*

I got some Purigen and a bag...just added it to the filter in the middle and will now leave it alone. The EHEIM 2075 seems to be working good and no leaks...not sure how that would happen unless someone did not use the proper clamps on the hoses or filled the trays to full.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I find filters are so much a factor of each user rather than a "one size" fits all deal. I do find Eheim really does know a lot about filters and sizing so I go with their info until I see a reason not to trust it. So far, they know what works far better than I do! I have been using a 2075 for about a year on a 125 gallon with a tub full of fish and love it. I get about 7-8 weeks between filter cleanings which suits my schedule fine. I love the older "classic" line but the newer 2075 does have some major advantages. Media baskets are good rather than providing my own bag. The ease of cutting off water and removing the hoses is a super improvement. No EXPENSIVE double cutoffs to break and much easier to remove. Low power consumption is nice as it produces less heat as well. My AC likes that. The flip open access to the course media sounded good but I never use it as I just go for the full cleaning any time I open it. Love it! 

I think most people who have trouble with filter restarts are not setting the hoses up short enough to keep them from drooping and forming air bubbles. Water runs downhill and does the work fine but not if we leave droopy lines where water doesn't flow correctly. If we keep the lines short and straight, the water will run downhill (DUH), fill the can and run up the other hose just fine.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Questions ( i seem to be bumping a lot of threads lately ) The Classic series 2217 is rated @ 264 GPH with a recommended tank size of up to 160G. The Pro 3 2073 is rated @ 277 GPH yet a max tank size of 92G. 

Obviously the "recommended" size would not be used, and one should go based on the gph etc, but why the odd "loss" of max tank size even after an increase in rated flow??

(P.S. Is it just me, or does the US/NA Eheim site now re-direct to the Eheim.de site?)


----------



## wpatters1229 (May 8, 2012)

*Bloom still going on*

I added all the stuff everyone suggested back on the 9th and have done a few 20 gal water changes and it does not seem to get better. Seems to stay about the same....about 50% of what it was when I started. I was going to do another 20 gal water change out but not sure if it will be good or bad for the situation. I have never had cloudiness last this long before. We had the problem in a 55 gal tank and just changed out all the water and started over.
Do you still think this should just be left alone? The 2075 seems to be working just fine. Nothing more I can do to filter it. The white filter is somewhat brown with gunk but am leaving everything alone...not flushing it or doing anything more than occasionally just looking at it...UGH! The fish seem fine and happy and are eating and frolicking around like they like the tank.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

When you say, "Obviously the "recommended" size would not be used, and one should go based on the gph etc", it brings up a big question to me. 

While we all feel we know quite a bit about filters, why do we feel that we should not take the recommendations of the folks who make filters? While there are times when I feel I have a special need that brings up special filtering, most of the time, what Eheim tells me works very well. Since Eheim has been doing research and building filters every day for far longer than I have had fish, I'm willing to say they know more than I do about every part of filtering. 

I'm guessing because I would not know a good bacteria from a bad one if I met one, but I have a theory about their methods for sizing their filters. Some have more media or different media which works better at the flow they set up. It is not all just "X" number of gallons passing "Y" amount of media. Surface area and how quickly it plugs will be two things that have to be factored in as well as how often they recommend changing out the media. Few of us change out the hard media as they recommend but then we often "forget" to read the instructions! 

We always retain the right to fuss about the designer not knowing what they were doing!!! It's just our human side.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think it's mainly because people here on TPT have heavily planted aquariums, which is not the norm (although more and more prevalent) with aquariums. Thus they (we) are concerned about actual flow through the tank, and less about filtering capacity. I believe that many (not all!) Filter makers: A) Slightly over-estimate the "recommended" tank size & B) Base that on "Tank xx holds Y fish so this filter can handle that bioload" and not "This filter flows XX gph and therefore is OK for Y aquarium size"


----------

